# Sage BE cleaning question



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

I've no cleaning regime in place for my machine of 10mths and its never prompted for a clean. Rarely gets used, maybe one or two cups a week. I've seen Puff Caly mentioned a few times on the forum and intend to get some. But what's best, tablet or powder form for the BEs small 54mm basket? Also .. us the PC milk wand cleaner any good?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You could use puly cafe tablets. Probably a good idea if your BE disk has a hole in the centre. It blocks the hole for a while. Follow the manual. I only cleaned mine when it told me too. That didn't cause me any problems but the machine is used several times daily so not much time for things to dry out. I did clean behind the shower screen more often.

Hard to say in your case but I might be inclined to do it once a month or bi monthly. Don't forget to remove the shower screen and clean that and what's behind it as well.

I don't know how long it takes you to empty the tank but personally I would worry about that. My machines get refilled more or less daily.

You can also use puly descaling powder. That will help keep the steam wand clean internally. Details of what to do in the manual. I have unblocked it once by simply leaving the end in hot water for 1/2hr.







I only blocked it once though. Unlikely to happen if it's it wiped clean with a damp cloth and given a good blast of steam after frothing. I damp a small part of a small cloth via the hot water outlet to wipe it clean - small part as it gets rather hot.

John

-


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks for that. I've never cleaned the shower head either, is I easy enough to do? Guess I really need to spring clean the machine eh


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I blunt knife can be used to get the shower screen out taking care not to damage the silicone rubber ring around it. I found an Amazon filter basket removal tool ideal but as they are a bit sharp in places a bit of care is needed. Which ever the shower screen needs levering out. Then it's easy to remove the seal.

They provide a hex key to remove the screw that holds the screen in place.








On youtube some empty the hopper etc and turn the machine over or on it's side. I just put as small mirror on the drip tray so that I can see what I am doing.

John

-


----------



## jonaslt (Jan 10, 2019)

Hello,

This is my first post on the forum. Hopefully I will be able to acquire decent knowledge to perfect my coffee making.

I have recently bought Sage BE and have been using it lately with variable success. But it is fun!

I have been prompted to do the cleaning for the first time. I have a question - once I started the procedure with disc and tablet in the portafilter, with every step the pressure seems to go to the high limit and no output is coming through portafilter. Is it normal? What could be the reason?

Also, does the cleaning disk have a hole in it?

Anybody experienced anything similar?

Thanks!


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Might help to look at this post

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D48009&share_tid=48009&share_fid=6813&share_type=t

Seems normal enough on a BE.


----------

